# GM Presas



## tshadowchaser (Jul 4, 2002)

How about some stories about Grandmaster Presas.  Some of the comical things that may have happened when training with him. Some of the stories that let us that never met him know what type of man he was.  

Shadow:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2002)

I know Renegades got a few good ones, as do alot of those who worked with him closely.  There are several on the tribute pages.  Some funny, some sad.  But all show who he was.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 4, 2002)

I think what I remember the most about Remy is that he never ignored his inner child. We were always playing pranks on each other. One such occasion was at a seminar at Jaye Spiro's in Detroit. We were picking Remy up at the airport and we missed him getting off the plane. Jaye and I split up looking for him. Jaye then found me and told me he was waiting up front and she would meet me there with her car. When I got to the meeting area I heard someone call out "Hartman!". I looked by the doors and there was Remy darting behind a pillar trying to hide from me. I immediately went into game playing mode. I dashed around the other side of the pillar to sneak up behind and surprise him. As I rounded the pillar I could see him looking for me and thought this was my chance. I reached out to grab him only to have him turn around at the last minute and throw a open palm strike inches from my nose and shout Ha! After that we hugged and people must have thought we were crazy. They were right! 

I will miss you father.

Tim Hartman
Buffalo NY USA


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 4, 2002)

GM Presas, AKA The Professor,
or to me 'Remy',

The first Time I meet Remy, he had this presence that just made you feel welcome and that you have a friend. I picked up Rocky at his place then went to the Airport to Pick up Remy. Right after Rocky and Remy greeted, I said 'Sir!' and reached for his shoulder bag. He reached out shook my hand and said 'Call me Remy'. I said yes, Sir and took his shoulder bag. We had a real nice conversation. He had a way of making people feel comfortable.

After numerous trips and talks with the man I felt comfortable calling him Remy. He was a human being as well as great martial artist.

Thanks for asking

Rich

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2002)

I could tell a story similar to Mr. Hartman's and one similar to Mr. Pason's. (I'd like to tell the duck story but I'm not sure I can excise the relevant name and still do it.) 

Like a politician he could, with just a sentence or two, remind you that he knew who you were and remembered something about you. Unlike a politician, it always seemed as though it was because he cared about you. He was a very genuine, caring person. I truly believed him when he said what he wanted was for us to train together and be happy.


----------



## bloodwood (Jul 4, 2002)

I once attended a seminar where there was a handicapped girl with a bad hand in attendance. The Professor had just shown us a new technique that required two hands. After several attempts to perform the move, and with many of us trying to help, the girl physically could not perform the move. All of a sudden the Professor is there, changes the technique to compensate for the girls disability and turns the two handed technique into a one handed maneuver that we all worked on. If you could have seen the look on that girl's face you knew why he was the best and a true Grand Master. He made everyone feel special and that's why he was special to everyone.


----------

